# Unique Detail : Honda NSX BIG Detail Small Budget.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All thanks for taking the time to read another right up from Unique Detail, right where do I start with this one..Ok this is a strange one for me as generally all of my work comes from further afield but this Nsx resides two streets away from my house, now when walking the dog I always walk passed this car looking at it and thinking I would love to get hold of this car and give a little of Uniques TLC to her.
The paintwork was very flat along with the the wheels calipers and hubs needing some work, also the trim around the windows had seen better days and needed replacing along with a repair to the rear bumper.

Anyway after walking past this Nsx for over three years I recieved a call from the owner asking if I could come along and access the car for some work and on asking for the address I then realised it was the car I had always wanted to get my hands on:buffer:..It turns out that the car had been pretty neglected and was to be done on a budget as there was an expensive wedding coming up and the clients son wanted to use the car for the day.

So as this car was to be done on a budget we decided on some smart repairs to the rear bumper and wheels also with the cost for new trims around the windows bieng almost £600 pounds I decided on repairing the ones on the vehicle and that meant actually painting them on the car as to remove them is no easy task because these break so easily.
Anyway onto some pictures... this work was done over some 60+ hours

Below are the Break calipers and hubs before and after pictures, all photos are not in any particular order and all taken on an iphone so please excuse the quality





































And after...all calipers where done in situ.





































And onto the wheel refurbs...before and after pictures..obviously with the colour change to the wheels I had to paint the inside of the wheels as well as the faces.
































































Wing mirror stand plates & Wheel centres caps where attended to aswell, the Honda emblem was hand painted back in.










And onto the finished wheels in my opinion far nicer in Gloss Black.














































And now for the tricky part,the trims around the windows are very delicate so had to be painted on the car..as Im sure you can appreciate some really accurate masking had to be done here.


















And the Finish.. the picture below doesn't look that great but this was just dust that had settled on the Dry paint.



















And onto the rear bumper this needed a small repair due to the lacquer bubbling up.. as said before all was done on a budget and the paint used for this was from a halfords touch up stick that the client had in his garage for many years, this was rather thick after sitting to long and as always not quite the right colour match so it was thinned down and a little black added which worked very well.





































And after a little wet flatting and machine work heres the result.










Time was pushing on by now so I did not manage to get as many pictures of the machine work as I wanted and yes you guessed right the paint was very sticky and a complete pain in the

The test panel was the front nearside wing:









I managed to get a decent finish in the time given and for the budget we had agreed to stick too..scholls purple pad with megs foam cut compound was used for correcting and refined with Menzerna SF4000 ON A lc Pad.

some before during and after pictures....with some areas having to be dealt with cautiously.

















































































The rear spoiler was removed to achieve a uniform finish to the paintwork.
















































































































































































































And a few outside shots to end it:thumb:














































Lsp was in the form of Zaino with ZFX x 4 Coats.

Thanks for looking I hope you enjoyed it.

ALB
Andy​​


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

I always love seeing details like this, bringing an old unloved machine back to its prime.

Looks stunning now, good work :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Crazy neat job that one. Adored the wheels transformation.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Top work. Gotta love an NSX!


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice, shame there are no full car before shots. Great work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job lovely gloss


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow! just wow! What a machine, and your quality of finish, just awesome :thumb:
That restoration job really brings it together, fantastic work.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice job andy, wheels and callipers really do transform a finish, even if people can't tell you exactly why, they can tell there is a huge difference. Paint looked wicked too :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great turn around! Love these cars!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

I always like these cars. Great work.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great work, nice car :buffer:

The owner must have been thrilled


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Im properly impressed! Well done.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Excellent work! Love these, about the only Japanese car I would think of owning.


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

Great work bud, great to see a childhood dream car brought back to life.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks terrific. Massive improvement; probably added a significant amount to the car's value.

I'm not normally a fan of black wheels, but they do always look good on red cars, and particularly on this car. Nice job on the brakes and centre caps too.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Looks awesome chap, really like these budget 90's super cars.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic work Andy, you have transformed the car, I have a couple of old Mercs I am working on if you get bored lol.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Andy, I'm very jealous!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, bet the owner was chuffed to bits, real shame the way it looked before.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice Andy, the finish is very impressive especially given that a budget job was required.
:thumb:


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

My dream car :argie:

great work :thumb:


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

Absolutely amazing turnaround. I love reading these write ups where there's a bit more to it that a machine polish


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great detail there! Love the new wheel colour!!! :thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

wow amazing results


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That is some truly lovely work!


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Great job, the only thig I spotted was the weights were still on the wheels when you sprayed them.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Love those Wheels!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant work on a beautiful car!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Richrush said:


> Great job, the only thig I spotted was the weights were still on the wheels when you sprayed them.


Well you do have an Eye for detail...as said in the briefing the car was done on a very small budget, the bumper and wheels where smart repairs:thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Superb work! You have some great regeneration skills there mate!


----------



## Albert81 (Dec 1, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work as always Andy,

and I'am very impressed with the quality of the paint repairs you carried out, which has transformed the appearance of the car! :thumb:

Richard


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks awesome.  don't know how someone could neglect such an epic car


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

ted11 said:


> Fantastic work Andy, you have transformed the car, I have a couple of old Mercs I am working on if you get bored lol.


I must check up on your thread Ted..Just havent had any time lately,hope your keeping well buddy:thumb:


----------



## R_D_Olivaw (Sep 16, 2013)

Fantastic work and great to see a car brought back to its former glory.

Thanks for sharing.

I feel inspired.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

unique detail said:


> I must check up on your thread Ted..Just havent had any time lately,hope your keeping well buddy:thumb:


I am very well mate, very busy at the moment as you will see on my 230sl thread that turning into an aston martin thread lol, also building a custom 250sl for Dave (thread for that is down the pages some where) but will be updated this week as I am doing some work on that later this week.
Hope the family is ok and all ready for xmas.
Very impressive work on the NSX considering you where supposed to be on a budget, the quality of your work, is not budget work, it shows your passion for your art, well done mate and keep the threads coming.
All the best and a very merry Christmas.
Ted :buffer:


----------

